# no steam pressure



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Chaps

I bought off a forum member a s/h R58 late last year. He tested it and I know it worked a-ok.

I relocated to Tenerife and have only now just got it out of the box after 2 months or so.

Followed the instructions and I have left the machine for 30 mins but get no movement on the l/h gauge. I get hot water out of the head but no steam or hot water

I hope I'm doing something wrong :-(

TIA

Richard


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you checked PID settings to make sure service boiler (steam and hot water) is switched on?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Try plugging the pid reader thing in. Hold down the ok button till it shows the language. Press ok a couple more times. If it says service boiler heating: no, then change it to yes. If it says yes then I don't know.


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guy's,

Did the PID reset to yes and the thing started to work..

Made my first cup and everything was ok. Just got to get used to UHT milk which is a yet to be an acquired taste


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Phew! Looks good too. Never tried uht. Might be best to stick to espresso


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

anton78 said:


> Phew! Looks good too. Never tried uht. Might be best to stick to espresso


or buy a cow.

Glad to hear that it is fully operational again


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

anton78 said:


> Phew! Looks good too. Never tried uht. Might be best to stick to espresso


Thanks, think I best start drinking it neat


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> or buy a cow.
> 
> Glad to hear that it is fully operational again


Great idea we have the land but not the grass (doesn't grow very well in this heat)


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

r.bartlett said:


> Great idea we have the land but not the grass (doesn't grow very well in this heat)


Could you feed a cow on coffee beans to see if it has a positive effect on the milk flavour?


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

anton78 said:


> Could you feed a cow on coffee beans to see if it has a positive effect on the milk flavour?


happy to give it a shot , although I haven't seen a live cow here to be fair. farm animals are few and far between.


----------

